# Prayers please!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty-Jo and Jenny have both been bred to Toby (Harmony Mtn Silken Arreau) and are going tomorrow to be palpated to confirm pregnancy. It might be too soon for Jenny, so we have another appointment for Thursday, just in case. But last time we had nineteen deposits, and five babies were born. We we very blessed that a lot of the families kept their deposits with us until these litters are born, and I referred some to other breeders I trust. So, fingers crossed for two pregnancies and seventeen little redheads. If you would, prayers would be appreciated!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Lots of prayers winging their way from South Africa


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Praying for lots of healthy pups!

BTW, love how you talked in some other thread about how you love and care for Quincy and your other dogs! Sounds like they hit the jackpot in landing in your home.

All the best.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much! I am a basket case and will not calm down until we know we have two litters.

Peppersb...I adore all dogs, but mine are my surrogate kids since my three kids have grown up and moved on to their own lives. I think I am the lucky one...I have this incredible pack who get along perfectly with one another, yet welcome every other dog who enters our home. They are a foursome of awesomeness!


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Oooh, so exciting! Prayers for many happy healthy little redheads coming into the world soon! I feel bad that you worry so much, but I am so glad for your dogs that you are that way! THAT is how a breeder should be, bless your heart!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

mdwcarolina said:


> Oooh, so exciting! Prayers for many happy healthy little redheads coming into the world soon! I feel bad that you worry so much, but I am so glad for your dogs that you are that way! THAT is how a breeder should be, bless your heart!


Thank you! If both girls are preggers, I get to have one litter at my house! I am so excited! Trillium here co-owns three of my my ladies, so she whelped Betty's last litter at her place last time. I thought when I had my matriarch spayed, I would not have the privilege of having another litter here until I had my own puppy again, and waited two years. So, pretty exciting.

And omg...I worry about EVERYTHING! If you could see the decontamination process at my front door! Everyone has to leave their shoes outside, they get clean socks from here, misted from head to toe and Purell for their hands to the elbows! The good thing is...dogs don't judge me for being obsessive compulsive. WHEW!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Saying the prayers for healthy redheads!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Laceypoo said:


> Saying the prayers for healthy redheads!!! Keep us posted!


I will indeed!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Good luck. I hope you have 18 redheads! 
I wish I was ready to have another pup, but Theo is only 10 months and needs our full attention right now. But a girl can dream!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news today! The vet confirmed that Betty is indeed pregnant, and she is fairly certain Jenny is too. She is a younger, less experienced vet, so to be absolutely sure, Deb is taking Jenny back in on Thursday evening just to get the more experienced vet to verify. What a relief to know one is for sure, and that the other likely is. WHEW!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Both girls are indeed pregnant. The vet thinks Jenny is having a small litter, but we have been hearing stories from other breeders who have heard the same thing and had eight to ten. So, we are keeping our fingers crossed. We will know the first week of March!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for all your hopes.


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

How exciting! And wonderful you already have loving homes lined up. I hope you'll share pictures of the litter you will be raising here on the forum. Fingers crossed for lots of healthy puppies coming your way!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a bit of a photo kook, so you will be seeing lots of these babies!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooooh! I cant wait to see pics....lots and lots of pics! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am a bit of a photo kook, so you will be seeing lots of these babies!


So glad to hear (read) it! Can't wait to see all those gorgeous little redheads gow up :clap:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Prayers coming your way on healthy little pups! Hugs & Wags from Sylvia, Lacey & Sadie


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone! The first week of March the photos will begin...lol!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats ... So exciting


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can hardly wait to see the babies! Do you expect all redheads? I wonder, do people put a deposit on a puppy or on a color? I know when I had a deposit on a litter, I had a color preference. In retrospect, I did not choose based on color at all! LOL. 

I am interested to know all about the process of helping your families find their special friend.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, all of the babies will be redheads. Marlows Mum, a member here has a boy Guiness sired by the same boy.

Most of the people with deposits would prefer a red, but will be happy with a well socialized, healthy puppy who fits into their family well. When they decide to choose us, we begin a dialogue with them via phone and email, and we talk about the family dynamic, what they plan to do with their puppy, gender preference, etc. and begin watching closely as soon as the little ones begin being mobile to match the right pup to the right family.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Update please!?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty-Jo had four boys and four girls at the end of February, and Jenny had four girls a week later. Trillium has posted several threads of photos and videos of these fat little pork chops. They are fantastic! Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts. They worked!! All of the pups were spoken for before they were born, most before they were conceived, so in just over four weeks they begin going to their wonderful, excited new families


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantastic news and prayers coming your way! It must be so exciting for you! I myself has never experienced any kind of birth - so I can hardly wait to see the pictures of the "newborns". Please keep us posted!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you look for any threads started by Trillium re: Betty-Jo or Jenny puppies...that would be our babies. They are unbelievably cute!


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness gracious, delectable indeed!! How does anyone ever part with any puppies, ever!!? They are just SO ADORABLE! I could never be a breeder -- how I admire the strength it takes to fall in love with each pup and pass it on!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Arrrrrrrgh, how much for the whole litter, I'll take 'em all! 
OK Ok, jk. Gosh, I want my red next year so I guess I'd better start romancing you foxy red breeders now. *again, jk* (well.... mostly)


----------

